# Wheel Trims ? Hub Caps



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

Just backs from a few days on the somme and following a high speed run to the tunnel 85mph I have lost a front wheel trim.
Citroen Relay 2012 (Boxer/Ducato)
Any one know where I can get a replacement other than a citroen dealer?


----------



## crusader (Jul 5, 2012)

when you do find a replacement ( theres one by the side of the road in northern france :lol: ) make sure you have the wheels balanced as that is why ( unless you have hit a curb !!!!) you lost one in the first place , jim


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Usually plenty on Ebay


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Try the Bailey parts web site. Part no. 1140208


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

crusader said:


> when you do find a replacement ( theres one by the side of the road in northern france :lol: ) make sure you have the wheels balanced as that is why ( unless you have hit a curb !!!!) you lost one in the first place , jim


Not in this case. The wheel trim had a faulty spring clip which I was having problems with following cleaning.


----------



## crusader (Jul 5, 2012)

a carefully applied tyrap would have save a couple of pounds then as you knew it was dodgy :roll: , when i used to hire cars to follow rally events the first thing was to remove the wheel trims and put them in the boot ,,,, never lost one back in the days , jim


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

crusader said:


> a carefully applied tyrap would have save a couple of pounds then as you knew it was dodgy :roll: , when i used to hire cars to follow rally events the first thing was to remove the wheel trims and put them in the boot ,,,, never lost one back in the days , jim


Stangly I did think of that before the last trip, but forgot.
off to the dealer this AM and also halfords for some ties.
Thanks.


----------

